# dilated pupil in one eye comletely Black



## RoosterBoy (Jul 13, 2006)

My new Pigeon has a dilated Pupil in one eye. The other one is fine. What can I
do about it ?

The eye is completely black on one side and the other side is fine,I just picked
up 4 pigeons from a friend last night and just noticed it this morning. I hope 
this is not a contagious disease, I have all 4 in an isolation cage for 14 days
before I let them in to the general fly pen just incase one is sick. I do not want
the rest to get sick. 

I never had this happen before.

Thanks Jason


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Unlikely for it to be a contagious disease.
Are you sure it is a dilated pupil and that the eye (iris)is not colored that way?
There are pigeons with two different eye colors.

Reti


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

RoosterBoy said:


> My new Pigeon has a dilated Pupil in one eye. The other one is fine. What can I
> do about it ?
> 
> The eye is completely black on one side and the other side is fine,I just picked
> ...


Good Morning Jason,

You're exactly right in isolating any new birds prior to introducing them to your established birds.

The eye issue probably isn't contagious, however, if you suspect anything at all, I would place the bird by himself, just to be on the safe side, at leaest while you are waiting for more thoughts on the subject.

As Reti stated, some pigeons do have different colored eyes. I have one that one of her eyes is like her Moms & the other like her Dads.  

Cindy


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Hi Jason,

You should quarantine new pigeons for at least four weeks even if they look healthy. But by your description, it sounds like the bird is simply "odd-eyed," meaning it has two different colored eyes. Usually one eye is solid dark brown and the other is yellow or pearl. In a show bird that's considered a fault. But it has no effect on a pigeon's health or performance. What type of pigeons are they? Odd-eyes seem to occur a lot in rollers--we have several like that. Despite it's being considered a fault, I rather like it. Makes for an interesting-looking bird, though I don't breed from odd-eyed pigeons.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Jason,

Is there anything else noticeable other then the different pupil, like runny or watery or swollen in or around the eye?

Can you post a picture?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

You might also try shining a small flashlight in that eye to see if there's an iris that you're not seeing (like everyone has mentioned) and/or to also see if that eye responds to light. Usually, the iris will constrict (the pupil will get smaller) when the light is shining in and then dilate when you take the light away. Give that a try.

Pidgey


----------



## RoosterBoy (Jul 13, 2006)

Thanks AZ Whitefeather , Pidgey ,Trees Gray ,Reti,and Birdmom4ever for your advice

It turned out to be Bull Eye, I took the Pigeon to the Breeder and he
was sure it was Bull eye, I never heard of this but I am learning. 
Here is a picture of the large Black eye. 

Here is a picture of it ,the other eye is completely normal ,this eye seems
intact ,I hope the Pigeon can see ok out of it.

Thanks Guys

Jason


----------

